# Christina Aguilera Pepsi Commercial



## aziajs (Jul 13, 2006)

Christina Aguilera has a new Pepsi commercial where she sports 6 different look and I love it.  I was thinking we could try to create looks inspired by those in the commercial.

Here is the commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAlMd...lera%20  Pepsi

Here are the looks:


----------



## glamrgirl429 (Jul 14, 2006)

I did this look awhile ago, but it kinda looks like the first pic!

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...irl429/50s.jpg


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jul 16, 2006)

god dood christina is looking so hot these days! like i mean her body is so incredibly beautiful and her make up is always smokin! im going to have to try one of these looks soon! ill post when i do!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay i never really do these challenges but i fugured what the hey why not try.   It was hard for me to do this look b/c we dont have the same bone structure.  It was also hard to see what colors she really had on so that was another problem for me.  

Oh yea im not a costume store so i used what ever i had in my closet and jewlery box to pull the look together
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is the look i tried to doodoo:











  here goes nothing


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy Hubbaness!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Holy Hubbaness!_

 








 :holysheep: 
what she said!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey there!  As I said before, you nailed it!  You did a great job especially considering that you couldn't see her face really well.  I just added some close-ups, not that that helps you now.  LOL!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 18, 2006)

:ilike:


----------



## Julie (Jul 18, 2006)

hyperRealGurl you look amazing. I love the way Cranberry looks on the lips.


----------



## happy*phantom (Jul 18, 2006)

damn! you look like a bollywood actress! your make-up and costume are perfect!!!!


----------



## User67 (Jul 18, 2006)

I have to ask you, how do you have 2 kids & a stomach like that? If my stomach looks like that after I have this baby I will die a happy woman! You look amazing & you nailed the make-up as always!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 18, 2006)

wow! as always u look stunning but today! omggggg


----------



## Pascal (Jul 18, 2006)

Christina ain't shit compared next to *Hypereal Girl * 
 trust me girl you look amazing.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ooo wee chile! You look fab Hyper! Ya'll inspire me to get into shape.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ooo wee chile! You look fab Hyper! Ya'll inspire me to get into shape._

 

grul im not that in shape im trying to be, i cant seem to get rid of my luv handles..."freaking pisses me off"   anyhow u say i inspire u, well
i say u live maybe 1hour 30mins away from augusta we should have a work out date lol


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 18, 2006)

*I like the m/u a lot!!!  Can you please let us know what you used?  Especially for your face...what product(s) did you use to get that shimmery looking quality to your cheeks?? (love that, btw).  And your lips??  I don't think I've ever seen you w/ l/s that dark before...I like it...again..what'd ya use (ok..I'm being an official pain in the ass now..I'll stop)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## aziajs (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Ooo wee chile! You look fab Hyper! Ya'll inspire me to get into shape._

 
She is an inspiration!  I'm like, "man I should work out and eat right;  I want to look like her."  But then the laziness takes over and I sit here on the computer and eat pizza.  LOL...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_She is an inspiration!  I'm like, "man I should work out and eat right.  I want to look like her."  But then the laziness takes over and I sit here on the computer and eat pizza.  LOL..._

 

we all have our lazy moments, i know i do sometimes lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

this is what i used for the look

face:
SFF nc40
Strobe Cream

eyes:
Prep&Prime
blk track f/l as base & liner
StillLife Paint
icing body glitter **note** the glitter was only applied to the cranberry coppering parts.  but u dont have to use the glitter dust"

coppering
cranberry

Too faced e/s OOH&AAH  **note** if u dont have this e/s u cant use carbon, beauty marked, or any blk/dark e/s u have around

pink mauved pig

summer neutral**note** u can also use shrrom instead of summer neutral, gold dusk pig.  really anything u usually use to highlight

fibre rich lash

Cheeks:
Dolly mix with Strobe Cream**note** if ur not big on strobe cream then u can use a tiny bit of pink opal just blend it in to the blush 

Lips:
Co Bigelow mentha lip shine with Cranberry over it**note** i dont have many dark colors lip/s  im a shimmer sheer gurl.  any color that is similar to the look should work

brows:
Spiked


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_grul im not that in shape im trying to be, i cant seem to get rid of my luv handles..."freaking pisses me off"   anyhow u say i inspire u, well
i say u live maybe 1hour 30mins away from augusta we should have a work out date lol_

 
I know right! LOL I've been working out at home with Billy Blanks! Two weeks now. Four days a week. I'm to lazy to do a journal. It's hard though, cuz I have no friends here so I have nobody for motivation. Boo hoo for me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I know right! LOL I've been working out at home with Billy Blanks! Two weeks now. Four days a week. I'm to lazy to do a journal. It's hard though, cuz I have no friends here so I have nobody for motivation. Boo hoo for me._

 
Okay Billy Blanks..."is no joke"   I know im not that old... but i cant keep up with him.   After a while i just start doing my own thing.

Oh my are u for real hmmmmm lets see how we can do this,   u have AIM? MSN? Trillan?  If so... here is my screen name
AIM: asiangoddess914
MSN: [email protected] *** ok i know that screen name is kinda dumb but hey what can i say, i can be dumb at times lol
YAhoo: asian_goddess914

we can IM eachother kinda get a buddy system going.  For motivation,
ha i would give u my # but the last time i tried to workout on my treadmill while talking on the phone... i fell off" lol dat chit was tooo funny


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww, that would be cool. Yeah I have Trillian...I have every messenger! LOL I think that they are right there under my avatar pic. I'm at work now. But, during the day and after 9 at night I'm always home. Boy, and Billy is no joke. I have the Bootcamp series with those bands. Man, my arms burn. I tried to do the ab DVD and almost passed out. My butt is getting old. LOL


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay Christina is a beast.. but HRG is a freakin MONSTER son!!!!!!!!!!  I swear I wanna be you when I grow up......


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 19, 2006)

:holysheep: You so nailed it Hyperrealgurl! :notworthy:


----------



## Katura (Jul 19, 2006)

You are gorgeous!!! and is that a tattoo?????? It's looks way hot as well!


----------



## ShirleyK (Jul 20, 2006)

You are HOT HyperRealGurl... great makeup and body... though you have had 2 kids or 3? Man... HOT...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

That's what I'm saying!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 
_You are gorgeous!!! and is that a tattoo?????? It's looks way hot as well!_

 

yeppers it a tat


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_You are HOT HyperRealGurl... great makeup and body... though you have had 2 kids or 3? Man... HOT..._

 

2 kids only.... my oldest is 7 and my youngets is 2years old.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_That's what I'm saying!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG! Please hot mamacita... u have a banging body too, and u got the looks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

i'm actually, sans makeup, very plain, I don't have exotic and eyecatching features like you do. AND I'm not a size four after birthing children, so take a compliment woman!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_i'm actually, sans makeup, very plain, I don't have exotic and eyecatching features like you do. AND I'm not a size four after birthing children, so take a compliment woman! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol taking comps is soooo hard to do though


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 20, 2006)

tough stuff.


----------



## Katura (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_yeppers it a tat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I adore it. Even if I cant see it all, I'm convinced, its delicious.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 23, 2006)

Gorgeous....like all of your looks.


----------



## quandolak (Jul 24, 2006)

............


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

pretty pics


----------



## ccarp001 (Aug 20, 2006)

wow HyperReal girl! you look HOT! great job : )


----------



## I_shop_at_MAC (Aug 27, 2006)

Girls, you all look stunning!
Kepp up the good work!


----------



## french-dessert (Nov 10, 2006)

i cant see the pictures


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

Those inspirations are gorgeous...


----------

